# [SOLVED] Portable DVD CHARGER



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there. I was given an unused Portable DVD PLAYER, without the charger.
I do have a universal charger but not the correct coxial power connectors (lost it). I do however have a NOT WORKING universal chager with the coxial power connectors. 








You can see 1 is thin the other is thick. This power connector is from the non working charger.








However my woking chager female conector are both thin.








The working charger








portable DVD female power connector








DVD Power information

So heres the problem, i can't connect that coxial power connector to the female charger, in order to charge the DVD player because the thick metal wont fit. 
This is a wierd suggestion, and want to see if you guys approve of it. I want the scrape the thick metal bit on the coxial connector, with a stanley knife, until it will eventually become thinner, and it WILL fit. Is this possible in theory? and will it work even if i make the thick metal thinner?

Thanks 
Added picture so it will help you understand and check the power information to see if the charger can charge my DVD PLAYER. 

Thanks Again

I am ODD indeed, like some of you will say why dont you just buy a new set. Well the answer is I have no POCKET MONEY!!":sigh:


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Portable DVD CHARGER*

Well, iv'e managed to scrape of the big metal, and now it fits into the female charger connector








I just need you people to approve, and see if its ok, what im doing. 
Q-1. Is all the Power setting OK. I set the charger on 9 volts. Please read the information on the PICS on the first post
Q-2. The coxial connector has + and -. The female connector has the word TIP between the two holes. I'm not sure which way to put it. Can someone guide me on that?
Basically like this diagram









If you guys approve of this, I'm ready to power up this thing. :4-dontkno

Thanks :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Portable DVD CHARGER*

I hate being a Harbinger of Doom (especially after all that work thinning down that pin), but the Uniross charger still won't have enough current to drive the player - According to the charger-label, it only puts out 300milliamps, whereas the DVD player needs 1.5 amps :sigh:

The cheapest I could find that's suitable, is £20, from *here* - But, as you have little to spare, you might find an equivalent cheaper one in a local mobile-phone accessory shop (I'd guess approx £5), there's thousands of 'em scattered around London' local high-streets :wink:


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Portable DVD CHARGER*

Oh OK. I did however try to power the device up. But the screen became fuzzy, the DVD wont play etc. Could it be like you said, 300milliamps is not enough, and thats probably why my DVD player isnt working. I was just about to dispose the DVD player thinking its a gonner, LOL.

So my solution would be to BUY an appropriate charger? 

Thanks

I wish I had concentrated on my Science GCSE's.

Thank you Again WereBo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Portable DVD CHARGER*



al-qarni said:


> .............................
> 
> 
> So my solution would be to BUY an appropriate charger?
> ...


'fraid so - You might be able to get a 2nd-hand charger/PSU, cheaper, depending on whether you have a good street-market local to your neck of London. I'd be careful to check the condition of it though, it's a 50/50 chance of getting a good or bad buy.


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm based in Hackney. There is a Hardware store on Mare street. I'll look out for a good PSU.

Thanks WereBo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Righto, as long as it's 9-12V and 1.5amps, I had a wander up Mare Street (thanks to Google-Street-View :laugh and noticed a couple of phone & accessory shops, just past M&S heading towards Dalston Lane end. I know Hackney fairly well, from when I used to be a delivery driver based in Deptford, many years ago :grin:


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah I,m going there today. I'll see what they have. I'll let you know if my PORTABLE DVD PLAYER works. :smile:


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Portable DVD CHARGER*

I went to Mare street today. No chance.  It seems like i'll have to buy from maplins. :smile:

One more Question. And i'll Mark this thread as SOLVED again

Q1. The product you showed me from maplins here, it does 9volts @ 2250mA. Should that be OK to use on a device that requires 9-12V @1500mA?

Thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Portable DVD CHARGER*

Yes - that will be fine.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Portable DVD CHARGER*

In a way, that 9V 2250ma unit is better than the 12V 1500ma one, it'll run a lot cooler as it isn't being maxed-out to supply the amps :wink:


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Portable DVD CHARGER*

OK. That clears things up. In that case, I did find a AC/DC Power supply 9-12V @ 2000mA in Mare Street. I'll buy that when I get hold of some CASH. Its about £6 I think. But the Quality might not be as good as the MAPLINS product.

AND...Thank you Again WereBo (and DonaldG)


----------

